
Gender imbalances in the world's leading orchestras - fanf2
https://qz.com/work/1393078/orchestras/
======
alexnewman
Any part of this effect maybe because women often don't wanna play the tuba? I
am honestly curious if there's any preference, on average between men and
women.

